# Horizontal Lines in LCD



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what causes this. It is a Samsung 46" LCD. Only occurs when the TV is first turned on, but doesn't happen every time. 

It seems to go away after 10 minutes about 50% of the time. The other 50% I have to go smack the TV and it may or may not come out.

Its really getting annoying, but I can't seem to diagnose the problem. I don't know if there is anything I can even do, but I would like to figure out why.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

does this happen no matter what source you feed into it? 

Example: DVR or DVD?

I would also try a different HDMI cable if thats what you are using.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

njohn2121 said:


> Can anyone tell me what causes this. It is a Samsung 46" LCD. Only occurs when the TV is first turned on, but doesn't happen every time.
> 
> It seems to go away after 10 minutes about 50% of the time. The other 50% I have to go smack the TV and it may or may not come out.
> 
> ...


Unplug your video source when it does that, and pull up a menu. See if the lines show up on the menu screen without an input using just the TV only. If they do, you need to have the set checked out. If not, replace your cable or check the source device on another set.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You *do* know about the very common problem in the industry where, due to a parts shortage, many manufacturers were using 10V capacitors for 12V circuits instead of the 16V capacitors the design called for. This unsurpisingly has lead to a huge number of power supply failures in many brands of TVs made 2-3 years ago, but Samsung has the highest numbers of problems of all the brands.

That's where I'd look first.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

njohn2121 said:


> Can anyone tell me what causes this. It is a Samsung 46" LCD. Only occurs when the TV is first turned on, but doesn't happen every time.
> 
> It seems to go away after 10 minutes about 50% of the time. The other 50% I have to go smack the TV and it may or may not come out.
> 
> ...


Seen that ... It's the TV mailfunctioning. 
You will need to call Samsung if it on warranty. Or fix it. Or buy new one.


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

It is a TV problem for sure. Even if I don't feed it DirecTV signal the lines appear. I've had the TV for almost 4 years now so there's no warranty. I just bought a 50" Plasma for my basement, so there is no way the wife is going to allow another new one!

I just don't understand why it will go away and then come back the next time I turn the TV on. I would think the fix wouldn't be to hard. I'll have to make some calls.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That would required a lot of time to checks: rails for noise and ripples, trying to catch that time when the lines comes up. Could be internal LCD issue (a panel, switcher), then you'll never find the reason.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

njohn2121 said:


> It is a TV problem for sure. Even if I don't feed it DirecTV signal the lines appear. I've had the TV for almost 4 years now so there's no warranty. I just bought a 50" Plasma for my basement, so there is no way the wife is going to allow another new one!
> 
> I just don't understand why it will go away and then come back the next time I turn the TV on. I would think the fix wouldn't be to hard. I'll have to make some calls.
> 
> Thanks for your replies!


What is the Model Number of this TV?


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

Model #: LNT4661FX or LNT4661F its presented in both ways.

Here are some pics from the Bluray input. It is a problem with the LCD for sure. I have heard of the known capacitor issues with Samsung TVs. 

The whole thing is annoying, but I especially hate the ghosting.


----------

